
Show HN: Run any command and get an SMS message of it's exit code when it's done - austinkurpuis
https://www.npmjs.com/package/noe
======
simon_acca
Similar project but with different backends:
[https://github.com/dschep/ntfy](https://github.com/dschep/ntfy)

    
    
      - pushover
      - pushbullet
      - simplepush
      - xmpp
      - telegram
      - pushjet
      - notifico
      - {linux,mac,windows} desktop notification

